# Internet splitten über LAN / WLAN / Homeplug?



## DeeJTwoK (30. November 2005)

Hallo,
bisher liegt der Internetzugang (DSL-Modem, etc.) bei meiner Freundin im Keller, wo es sehr ungemütlich zu surfen ist. Jetzt soll im ganzen Haus die Möglichkeit entstehen zu surfen. Welche Möglichkeiten gibt es die Leitung übers Haus zu verteilen?
*1.*
Eine sehr Einfache ist sicherlich die Leitung über die Steckdose (*Homeplug*) zu verteilen/verlängern. Allerdings hörte ich, dass das Stromnetz von nach 1980 sein sollte. Ich GLAUBE, dass das nicht der Fall ist. Vielleicht kann aber rotzdem jemand über Erfahrungen berichten.
*2.* 
Eine Andere wäre, die Leitung mittels *Hub* zu verteilen und dann überall Löcher in die Decken und Wände zu bohren. Dazu wäre der Vater auch bereit...
*3.*
Dritte Möglichkeit wäre das *WLAN*. Der Chef im Haus hat aber was gegen zuviel "böse" Strahlung. Was ist dran? Sollte man wirklich lieber Kabeltechnik nehmen, oder überwiegt der Komfort einer drahtlosen Lösung?

Leider hab ich nicht wirklich Ahnung, wie man die einzelnen Lösungen umsetzt, wäre also über jeden Tip/Anleitung froh!
Es ist übrigens keine DSL-Standleitung die durch nen Router gehalten wird; man muss sich halt jedesmal neu einwählen. Inwiefern muss das berücksichtigt werden?

Vielen Dank schonmal,
DJ2K


----------



## ava99 (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

zu 1)
Lies dir mal den Link durch:
http://www.chip.de/artikel/c1_artikelunterseite_12865640.html?tid1=19506&tid2=0

zu2)
die günstigste Variante und sicherste, aber ob Löcher in die Deck bohren so einfach geht 

zu 3)
WLan ist eine feine Sache, aber kosten intensiv wegen WlanAP's da man vllt mehrere benötigt, und WLan Karte
Wegen der Strahlung liest du dir vllt mal folgendes durch :
http://www.freifunk.net/magazin/recht_gesundheit/wlanundstrahlung


Wegen dem Einwählen ist es eigentlich egal ob Standleitung oder Volumenbezogen kannst trotzdem einen Router einsätzen. mußt dann nur bei Volumenbezogen schauen, dass du insegesamt dein Volumen nicht übersteigst.


Grüße
ava99


----------



## DeeJTwoK (1. Dezember 2005)

Vielen Dank schon mal!
Also ich denke 1. Lösung ist sicher am einfachsten (klappt nur wahrscheinlich nicht, weil das Netz zu alt ist). Mir geht es hauptsächlich um die Technische Realisierung. 

Für die 2. Lösung brauch ich doch nur ein Hub (der kostet ja so um die 30€), steck da in den Uplink, das Kabel, das vom Modem kommt und kann dann in die normalen Ports die Kabel reinstecken, die quer durchs Haus führen. Richtig so?

Bei der WLAN-Variante ist das doch nicht ganz so einfach oder? Hab noch nie n WLAN eingerichtet.


----------



## ava99 (1. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

Beim Wlan Router einrichten einfach die Beschreibung durchlesn und dann funktioniert es auch. Beim Bridging ist es schon schwerer, um das Signal auch nach oben zukommen, wenn das Haus aus Beton oder anderen dichten Bau-/Werkstoffen ist 

Grüße
ava99


----------

